# Advice on what coffee machines to conside/buy



## Georgedoe (Jan 15, 2011)

I am currently looking to buy a coffee/espresso machine for my home (I work from home too) and would really appreciate any advice on what I should be considering. I've run some web searches looking for machine reviews but aside from those I found on Which, and the results seem to be contentious according to certain reviews, I have not been able to find anything else particularly helpful.

Initially I was looking for a semi automatic machine with an integral grinder but I am also okay with buying a grinder separately if that is the right way forward. I am a novice to coffee making, certainly not drinking it though, but I would like to be able to consistently make good quality espresso, cappuccinos, lattes etc... at home.

Reading some of the horror stories I was hoping to find something that won't either break down every few months, have dodgy electrics, poor build quality (I see that seals/gaskets often seem to go), or not having enough pressure to steam the milk properly....

Other than the odd day or two it'll never be making more than around 10-15 cups a day. I am fairly flexible on budget and don't mind making the investment in a machine (within reason of course). I would not class myself as a connoisseur but I do like good coffee.

Also, if you also have any recommendations on which shops I should be considering then that advice is also gratefully received. Thanks for taking the time to read this and I hope to hear from some of you soon.

Best

Garry


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Garry

10-15 cups per day is more than most domestic users will make and you'll need to decide between the ease of a semi-auto bean to cup machine or the flexibility of a separate machine and grinder combination

What sort of budget do you have?

This will give us a guideline of machine(s) to recommend

Where are you based? We might also be able to point you towards retailers to give you a hands-on experience before purchase - which I think is vital in this instance


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome Garry. If you're making that amount of coffee a day you should probably consider a bean to cup machine rather than a seperate grinder and espresso machine (otherwise you'll probably not get any work done







) You'll certainly get better results in the long run from a combo but there is a learning curve and until you get reasonably good you can expect to spend around 10 minutes or more making a cappa on a combo (plus cleaning and rinsing afterwards) That will be a fair amount of your working day gone. Just something to bare in mind.


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi

I agree that a bean to cup machine would be easy however they also need to be cleaned, need attention and can be difficult to get a good drink.

Can I suggest the Fracino heavenly or Cherub both semi proffessional machines at a good price from espresso technical, if you follow the underground route and sign in, don't worry if you are not a business it's not important.

For ease of operation while working you could use pods which still leaves the option to use ground coffee when time allows. Try pre-ground first and then get a grinder as your experience of the machine grows.


----------



## glug (Dec 27, 2010)

I am an expert on Bean To Cup machines with 4 DAYS experience

I know I'm too lazy to work any harder than instant and kettle so went for simplicity.

Been making 8 to 10 cups per day for the family and friends and each cup comes out consistently delicious with one press of a button.

The cleaning is carried out by the machine at the press of a button when prompted by the LED display.

The 'Thermos' milk reservoir flask is washed by hand at the end of the day along with drip tray and used bean collector.

Having moved from instant to this machine, obviously I should be impressed by the flavour but I think it tastes as good as a Costa/Starbucks.

I went for the Jura Z7 and found the best deal at Harrods direct £1590 with free £200 cup warmer.

Happy shopping


----------



## Georgedoe (Jan 15, 2011)

Apologies for the delay in responding, I was in the US last week for work but thank you for your responses to my post and to answer some of your questions.

Glenn:I first thought of the bean to cup for ease but I do like the idea of the flexibility of buying separately. My suspicion being you would probably get better quality for each process (assuming you buy well of course!!!) In terms of budget I had originally thought around £500 but I am willing to spend up to twice as much for the right package and I am based close to Dorchester, Dorset.

Monkeyharris:my wife and I both like coffee so the normal use is probably between 5 and 10 a day. I'll be drinking maybe 3 or 4 throughout the day so the time should be okay but I take your point but i do quite like the idea of getting hands on in the process but if there is a good bean to cup worth looking at I'd would consider it.

Grumpy: I took a look at the francino cherub which fits the budget and looks pretty nice. I also read some encouraging reviews so thanks for the suggestion.Out of interest what grinder would you suggest?

Glug: i visited the local Jura dealer a few weeks back and I don't think the demo given did them any justice, which was a shame. I do like the idea of Swiss built, but for me the cost is simply too high but thanks for the advice.

Thanks again everyone for your help.

Garry


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

There is a new Fracino machine, the Piccino that looks interesting, too new for any of us to have any experience of yet. £500 for a dual boiler machine aimed at the home market, this would leave plenty for a good grinder, knock box, tamper and milk jug, oh of course beans too.

For a grinder, go for a good one as they are intrinsic to getting good results - top domestic choice is the Mazzer mini E (£500ish) pricy but good, alternatives for a bit less are the Mahlkonig Vario (£340ish) and the Compak K3 touch (£350ish).


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Garry: Get a look at this thread: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3097-machine-advice-please!

Lynne ended up spending over your £1000 budget - but what a set-up she ended up with!

Once it's set up, I honestly don't think it will take much more maintainance time than a b-t-c - but the coffee you get will be on a different planet.


----------



## Georgedoe (Jan 15, 2011)

DonRJ, VCM: Thanks for the feedback.

I spoke to Claudette at Bella Barista yesterday and she walked me through the typical differences between the HX and double boiler which was really useful. After doing so I think I would ideally prefer a dual boiler model.

In particular we discussed the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler which seems like a very good machine. I'd also seen some good reviews, but I am not so sure about the size and spending this much. Claudette also mentioned that visually it wasn't the best machine out there, and if asthetics were important then I might consider to Giotta but I definately don't think I want to spend any more than the cost of the Leva..

I have also spoken to Fracino today and they have forwarded me the PDF brochure for the Piccino. I am not sure I understand coffee machines enough yet to make any comparisons, but given the vast difference in price (the Fracino comes in at £510) I guess there must be some limitations/sacrifices. As yet I do not beleive there have been no independent reviews which is a shame, plus being so new I am a little apprenhensive, but the Fracino brand seem to fair pretty well in other tests. I also like the fact they are British, and from my discussions with them earlier they said the machine had faired well in the QA/testing.

I will probably try to have a follow up call with Fracino to do some further research before trying to make a decision so if there is anything specific I should be asking/looking for I'd be grateful for your suggestions.

Thanks

Garry


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Garry. I think the Expobar is very nice looking but then it's all down to personal taste I guess.

Have you seen the Francino thread? A few below this one. It seems to have all the right bells and whistles and has got everyones attention. Good price for a dual boiler as well. I would say as long as it has a regular warranty and the parts are readily available you can't go too far wrong. I'd probably ask what size PF it has and how much common spares are.

If you do get one, I'll read your review with intrigue as I really want a dual boiler.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

From the modest amount of info about the new Fracino machine, I reckon it has an E61 clone group at 58mm with thermosyphon to heat it rather than a directly coupled boiler. I have emailed them to ask for a technical breakdown of the machine so I can post more info on the forum and a cheeky suggestion that they might like to let us test drive and review one for them.

Don


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

However it comes there are a lot of us hungry for more info on the Fracino so thanks for your efforts DonRJ. As a noob I would not know what to ask or what it meant or what was good or bad or compromise etc.


----------



## Camping (Jan 31, 2011)

After trying to save money and getting two Mazzers (Lux and Mini), I got the Francino Classic. Was way happier with the Francino machine even if it was pricier.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Don: If you get into a dialogue with Fracino, and they aren't up for a demo machine, how's about suggesting a Forum visit to the factory for a demo. I'd be up for it, even though it is some distance.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> Don: If you get into a dialogue with Fracino, and they aren't up for a demo machine, how's about suggesting a Forum visit to the factory for a demo. I'd be up for it, even though it is some distance.


Or better still get them to donate one for a competition


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I await Fracinos reply with bated breath and yes I will suggest a visit if we get a decent dialogue going and what a fantastic suggestion of a competition to win one. Might all be pie in the sky but you never know.

I also gave them the forum link so maybe someone at Fracino will hook up with the forum directly, we had better get Glenn warmed up just in case.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Don, thanks for your efforts, finger's crossed Fracino will be up for it, demonstration or competition - everyone's a winner!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I would love a forum visit and a competition prize. Good luck Don.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Don

Drop me a line with who you contacted as I can put you in touch with the UK Sales Manager if required (unless you have already contacted him)

May be a little ambitious as a prize but not a stretch for a loan to review


----------

